# Ever had to make this decision?



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

So I've decided after careful thought not to show my female standard anymore. I've made this decision mostly for the sake of her and I'm wondering if anyone else has had to do the same and for what reasons? I'm bummed but I think perhaps further down the road I'll get a standard with a better temperament for showing, but as of right now I think Khaleesi is happier being a dog's dog.

We started handling classes a year ago and while Khaleesi does fine and everything she should there's literally no life in her when she's at class nor the time she did show. We've tried to perk her up but even the handlers she's seen had concluded she isn't into it and while I can make her do it she doesn't seem happy. A judge commented after seeing her out of the ring on a potty break on our way out they would have liked to have seen THAT dog in the ring. She's such a lovely happy funny goofball when she's at home, she only gets that bored look when someone she doesn't care for pets her...or she's showing.

I've also noticed she's developed this husky like curl to her tail (YIKES! It used to be perfect!) I was concerned but the vet has concluded through tests and xrays no skeletal or spinal issues she just likes to carry it over her back now, a major no no in the ring. Huge setback that's pretty noticeable. 

Another reason: coat care. We've tried banding of all kinds, snoods, everything and Khaleesi only rips them out, I've even had two top show handlers of poodles band her since I thought perhaps I was doing it wrong. Khaleesi shoves her face on the ground and RUBS no matter how she's banded. Through training I've gotten her to stop but it became obvious she just wants to be free to run and play rough with her buds.

So I've decided to forego showing but I'm still pretty sad about it. Anyone else ever get a poodle that you've have to forego showing on?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't have much advice, not knowing much about showing, but I do know a good professionnal handler for the breed makes a world of difference. Were you able to find a good one ?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Not exactly, but my old girl that I had for 15 years was kept by the breeder to be shown, and she just did not have the temperament for it. I got her when she was ten months old. The breeder had tried everything to get her to perk up for showing and the end result was a very unhappy dog. It took me about six months to bring the dog out of her shell. She ended up being a beloved pet for eight years, then she earned her CGC, and did therapy dog work. She always acted like ring work was beneath her, but put her in a nursing home, or classroom and she could make magic happen.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

She was shown with two very highly recommended handlers and even earned points under both of them but they both agreed while very obedient she didn't seem happy, just going through the motions and said it was too bad because she seemed a different dog, very charismatic with them outside the ring so she's just a dog that doesn't care for the attention of it all :/


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you both. Charmed your baby sounds EXACTLY like mine, she's isn't scared in the ring just bored exactly like everything is beneath her and her mind is asking why? I've seen this attitude with her before when people outside my home meet her and have been told by a service dog trainer she'd be amazing for therapy work so we have started some just for fun and she LOVES that but when she turns into Miss Apathetic I'm always just like "really kiddo? Too "low class" for you? You are such a snob..." I need to just learn to appreciate this part of her, she's a dream to train but every once in a while there's that face "I'll do it I guess but I don't see the point really..."


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Not with actual showing, but I have given up on several activities because the dog was simply not enjoying them. There are so many ways to spend time together in happy and contented ways - I think you are very wise to decide not to persist with an activity which at best is boring for her, and possibly even overly stressful. You can cut her coat shorter, and she can rub and roll to her heart's content, run and play with the other dogs, spend more time hanging out with you rather than travelling or living with a handler - sounds like a good exchange for a handful of rosettes to me!

It does make one realise why expecting a dog to be proven in the show ring before being bred may not always be a good idea though. There must be innumerable well bred poodles, of good conformation and excellent temperament, who would be equally bored travelling all day to trot twice around a ring... I considered showing Sophy at one point - I had her evaluated by a Papillon show judge who was very encouraging. Like Khaleesi she was cooperative at handling classes, but not exactly enthusiastic, and as it is a very expensive business and I don't get much of a kick out of competitions I decided it probably wasn't for us.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am always reevaluating whether my dogs are happy in performance events. If I honestly believed that the stress of trials outweighed the benefits for my relationship with the dog I would stop. Because of my evaluative thinking I realized fairly early that obedience wasn't for Peeves but that carefully chosen rally events were good for us. Lily on the other hand is miserable as a house dog. Javelin remains a work in progress and I certainly hope he will be a happy working dog.

It is very decent, caring and selfless to recognize that the show ring wasn't a happy place for your girl.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup! I have . I showed bichons and toys for about 5 years and burned out of it. There were more reasons, but banding hair and keeping coat in good shape meant not letting the dogs play or be dogs at all. Then I was an owner/handler and you know, especially in poodles, you get dumped if your dog isn't with a well known handler. So dumb. 

I switched to obedience and rally (tho not currently, too busy with the human kids). I can still play with hair, but let them be dogs more. They have a far better life that way.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I made this call with my last Dane boy. He just hated showing. If I picked up his show collar and lead he would run and hide. He had a bad experience as a young puppy in handling class and never recovered. He just wasn't the same dog in the ring. There was just no expression to him. 
















Vs. the dog I knew outside the show grounds. Happy, focused and full of expression and character 








His brother finished 2015 as the #4 Dane in AKC, but Riddle just hated everything except the final go around when the crowd would clap and cheer, that he loved! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I've considered that I may want to show when I have a little more time in the future - I see why it is necessary to have others evaluate your dog's suitability for breeding, but feel that changes to the process might be useful. I read a really interesting article talking about genetic bottlenecks, and how much diversity is lost even within one litter when only one of the dogs is bred. I can't recall the name of the registry, but when you show your dog, it's not a win/lose situation but an evaluation of your dogs positive attributes, and flaws. This makes so much more sense to me - clearly state if the dog shouldn't be bred for major flaws, as well as it's strong points. Why would showing have to be so expensive - and the hair thing ...I do find it attractive but don't have much desire to maintain that...they pick up enough sticks and burrs in the woods as it is. Also, in poodles, the masses of hair and hairspray must surely hide a multitude of flaws... I know this is a little off topic, but maybe more dogs would enjoy it, or be willing to endure it if the process changed a little...


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I understand your frustration and disappointment. I have been there several times. A good show dog must have everything, health, conformation, and show temperament. Temperament is not just typical behavior, loving nonaggressive; but the love and desire of the show ring. Three things make a good show dog:

1. attitude
2. training
3. conformation

without all three of these you are doing a disservice to your poodle if you push to show it. Above all the dog must be happy. If she dose not love the ring and showing you are doing her a favor. A term I used for my original girl, she was a "Great backyard champion!" I loved her deeply with or without the CH in-front of her name. Love your girl, and if YOU caught the show bug, get yourself another poodle for show. 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first Build a house before painting it"


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes I promised Jazz that she would never have to enter a conformation ring again after Gateway this past October regardless of what happened there since she hates showing. it is sad but the dog comes first not our egos or at least they should.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, I have been there with a Bedlington Terrier I showed before I got poodles. She was an awesome dog, really well put together but she hated showing. I tried to fool her with treats, toys and bribery, keeping her quiet until ring time and then psyching her up with treats and exuberant play, but it all just didn't work in the end. One time she bared her teeth at a judge (but he didn't notice, I was so happy at the time) but the final straw was when a judge was examining her and in slow motion in spite of me trying to prop her up, she carefully fell on her side. I was mortified, but after I couldn't cover it up we started to laugh and the judge said to me, "This isn't her forte!" It certainly wasn't. She was a lovely dog but she really hated being showed. One of my breeder friends had a Bedlington get out of her grasp, run into the stands and sit on a spectator's lap when he saw the judge coming. We had a good laugh over that. It's always a hard decision!


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

Stuff like this makes me question the validity of certain shows as a selection pressure for the evolution of the breed. I often feel like I'd rather pay 10 judges to go over a dog and tell me all about it than show, and it would be cheaper and easier, and the dog wouldn't be kept out of the fun stuff in life for the sake of their ballgown, too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

already posted


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

My beautiful Irma was not remotely interested in her show career. After 8 points towards her AKC Ch - including a Major Win - I cut her down so she could be a pet.

Though she didn't enjoy showing, she gave me "Deuce" who finished his AKC Championship as a puppy with me on his lead.

Sometimes they are never interested. Sometimes we make life at home so enjoyable that the "work" of showing isn't any fun. There can be so many reasons they aren't interested. 

Ultimately, you have to decide for you and your dog. And it sounds like you made the wise choice.

Best Wishes to you,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, yeah, it's a familiar feeling. I have 2 Scottie girls here right now, 3/4 sisters, one year apart in age. Connie LOVES dog shows! She loves them! But she is not the best conformed dog in the world. I could have finished her anyway, but life got in the way. She's pointed, with one major.

Charlie (Charlene) is probably the best dog I've ever bred. She HATES dog shows, sees no point in the whole thing. She walks around the ring with her tail at half mast, looks at me like I'm really imposing on her to go in for winners. Once, I stayed for best bred-by and you'd think she'd been tortured. It's as if she said "I Already DID this! What do you want? I'm DONE." I decided it was not going to work.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Connie on the left, Charlie on the right.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very cute Scotties sidewinder!!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

About 10 years ago we had a lovely show Beagle, she would drool in the ring. Her heart was not in it. No matter the breed attitude is part of the equation.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such perky little dogs, those Scotties. Nice looking dogs Sidewinder! 

Matisse is and was such a happy-go-lucky fella. Everyone in handling class and at the shows would comment on what a really up beat, happy dog he is. He'd make people laugh with his exuberance. He was up for anything and so enthusiastic and spirited. He'd trot around that ring like _Wooooo hoooo! This is great fun. _ (it seemed kind of boring to me. lol) He had a magnificent gait and just a really gorgeous dog. He wagged his tail at judges when they'd start their approach to the table. He could hardly wait for the greeting. He definitely had the temperament for showing...got his championship at 7 months. He was 8 points and one major away from his g. ch. when he went lame on me. A ligament injury that, as it turned out, exasperated a luxating patella that hadn't shown up yet. So, that was the end of that. He was neutered and I cut his hair. I do like his new hair cut...so much easier. And while he had a fine time at shows, he doesn't miss them. lol. He has fun at home too. He's just a really cheerful little guy. And I don't miss the showing too much....sometimes a little in some ways but over all...no. Not really a big thing for me.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I've a had a couple of champs, it is so much fun but hard also if they are out at a show and not home with the family. Lola is my current "show poodle". WHAT?! ... well I show her around the neighborhood to anyone who wants to look or listen.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

West U said:


> I've a had a couple of champs, it is so much fun but hard also if they are out at a show and not home with the family. * Lola is my current "show poodle". WHAT?! ... well I show her around the neighborhood to anyone who wants to look or listen*.


Heh, heh...Love that! I'm so with ya on that one. I tell you...I've seen lots of dogs at shows that look anywhere from less than thrilled to seriously stressed out. I just can't understand anyone putting a dog through that just for a few ribbons and a serving of pride. It is fun when your dog beats 'em all and you get lots of wins. I totally get that because I've been there. But I think people forget to keep things in perspective and let that ego thing take over. Even a friend of mine with a little toy dog was bound and determined to finish her even though she was not very well socialized and shook on the table. She did all right in the ring but never could get easy with standing on the table, even in class. I just couldn't relate to that. She'd trudge out of the ring with that little dog plodding along behind her, where as Matisse and I would walk briskly out of the ring. I'd be smiling. He'd be prancing, head up, happy expression as he looked up at me....such a difference. 

If I were really all about dog shows, I'd get another dog. But like you, I'm happy to have my little pets and go on walks, practice all kinds of training skills, letting them meet people and showing people what nice little, sociable dogs they are, not that they're any negative stereotype that may exist. I'm glad you wrote what you did. It is a good reminder.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Heh, heh...Love that! I'm so with ya on that one. I tell you...I've seen lots of dogs at shows that look anywhere from less than thrilled to seriously stressed out. I just can't understand anyone putting a dog through that just for a few ribbons and a serving of pride. It is fun when your dog beats 'em all and you get lots of wins. I totally get that because I've been there. But I think people forget to keep things in perspective and let that ego thing take over. Even a friend of mine with a little toy dog was bound and determined to finish her even though she was not very well socialized and shook on the table. She did all right in the ring but never could get easy with standing on the table, even in class. I just couldn't relate to that. She'd trudge out of the ring with that little dog plodding along behind her, where as Matisse and I would walk briskly out of the ring. I'd be smiling. He'd be prancing, head up, happy expression as he looked up at me....such a difference.
> 
> If I were really all about dog shows, I'd get another dog. But like you, I'm happy to have my little pets and go on walks, practice all kinds of training skills, letting them meet people and showing people what nice little, sociable dogs they are, not that they're any negative stereotype that may exist. I'm glad you wrote what you did. It is a good reminder.



How wonderful it was that Matisse was able to keep up with you in the ring before he even had his bilateral knee surgeries! I guess the old saying is true, it helps to have friends in high places!! 
I bet that you had the time of your life showing him!


----------

